# Fertilizer analysis... what's the remaining product?



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

This may be a silly question so sorry if it is! I'm just curious why you would want something such as a 10-10-10 vs a 16-16-16? Does the lower percentage leave more room for micros etc? Or is it just a carrier or waste to make a certain weight or prill size? I would just think you would go with the highest percentage at the ratio your looking for to get the most bang for your buck wouldn't you?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not a silly questions. The difference between 10-10-10 and 16-16-16 is just more dry carrier. The triple 16 is normally higher in price and equates to almost the same as the triple 10 on a nutrient basis. The triple 16 means that you also have to carry less heavy bags and less storage space. But the main disadvantage is that you need more precision for even distribution. The triple 10 gives you more room for error. Triple 10 is used in the gardens and using a lower "concentration" also helps if you go heavy handed.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I found this after a quick search for "fertilizer fillers"

"Inactive ingredients added to fertilizer packaging may include products to keep the fertilizer from drying out, hardening and clumping, rendering it unusable. Sand and granular limestone are popular fillers because they are inexpensive and make distribution of the fertilizer easier without adversely affecting your lawn or garden. For instance, a 25-pound bag of 8-10-12 fertilizer contains a total of 7.5 pounds of nutrients: 2 pounds of nitrogen, 2.5 pounds of phosphate and 3 pounds of potash. This leaves 17.5 pounds of filler. Sawdust, clean or sterile dirt, peat moss, sphagnum, ground corn cobs and other products also serve as fillers."


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Ok good I just thought I was going crazy thinking about that! I like less heavy bags so I really like urea but I need a balanced fert to boost p and k so I'll keep looking for the highest balanced fert I can find!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@jhealy748 I think Lowes sells triple 16.

But if you really want to go cheap and less bags, then 6-24-24 is another way. It is a common fert for farming, so you should find it at most coops in the Midwest. It is made with MOP and it is normally dusty, but cheap. You can apply it at 4lb/sqft and then 2 weeks later just do urea to bring more nitrogen. Then repeat the 4lb/sqft 6-24-24 in two weeks.


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks gman I'll look for that next time I'm out! I should be able to find it around where I'm at!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Not all instances involve additions of inert mater like sand, lime, clay, etc.
For instance: Ammonium Sulfate [(NH4)2 + (SO4)]
21.2% N, 24.24% S, 0.06% H+ and 48.48% O.
A 50# bag of AMS contains 10.6 lbs N and the rest of the bag, 39.4 lbs is a combination of S, H+ and O. No sand, corn cob, or lime.
Both N and S are nutrients and the H+ and O (in a 2:1 ratio) are inactive ingredients. So, a 50# bag contains 30 lbs of nutrients and 20 lbs of.... :roll:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Not all instances involve additions of inert mater like sand, lime, clay, etc.
> For instance: Ammonium Sulfate [(NH4)2 + (SO4)]
> 21.2% N, 24.24% S, 0.06% H+ and 48.48% O.
> A 50# bag of AMS contains 10.6 lbs N and the rest of the bag, 39.4 lbs is a combination of S, H+ and O. No sand, corn cob, or lime.
> Both N and S are nutrients and the H+ and O (in a 2:1 ratio) are inactive ingredients. So, a 50# bag contains 30 lbs of nutrients and 20 lbs of.... :roll:


Good point on the AMS :thumbup: I'm sure the list could be quite long but there are quite a few fertilizers that contain 100% of what is on the bag with NO filler. I know Potassium Nitrate is another one off the top of my head.


----------

